# Recommendations for Pressure Canners?



## bluestocking (Jan 10, 2013)

Lucky me, my mother has said she'll help me get a pressure canner as a late Xmas gift... Late because neither she nor I really know much about pressure canners... Any recommendations for pretty bullet-proof brands, ones that are easy to use and reliable long-term?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Most of the people here like All American but I have a Presto and my grand mother had one. Maybe because that's all we found in this area was Presto's but no problems with mine.


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

I recently bought my All-American canner. I was actually going to buy a Presto, but then found out that the AA Canners are a metal to metal seal (not requiring any replacement parts if something happens with the rubber seal). If you look through this site, there are many comments from people that give you pros and cons. Good luck in your endeavor.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a Burpee. I love it. Unfortunately, they haven't made it in decades and the gaskets are not available. When my gasket finally fails I will have no option except to purchase a new one. If I ever buy a new canner it will have a machined top.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

AA are the cadilacs but are $$$$$$$$$$$$$

Anything that you can buy a seal for will work fine. Basically that is Mirro and Presto. I am partial to Mirro. Whatever you get get one that has a weighted gauge instead of the dial gauge. You'll have better things to do than babysit the canner with a dial gauge.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

All American, ifin yer gonna use it lots be worth ever penny!


----------



## thenance007 (Oct 8, 2012)

I love my Presto 23 qt. from Amazon--particularly good for glass top stoves because outer part of bottom is raised to prevent overheating.
http://www.amazon.com/Presto-01781-23-Quart-Pressure-Canner/dp/B0000BYCFU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357863395&sr=8-1&keywords=pressure+canner

If you get this one, I strongly suggest an additional plate for stacking pints:
http://www.amazon.com/Presto-Cooking-Canning-Pressure-Canner/dp/B000LNY6T2/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1357863395&sr=8-7&keywords=pressure+canner

and this weight to keep pressure steady:
http://www.amazon.com/Presto-Pressure-Canner-Regulator/dp/B000HMBVQ8/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1357863395&sr=8-10&keywords=pressure+canner


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

thenance007 said:


> I love my Presto 23 qt. from Amazon--particularly good for glass top stoves because outer part of bottom is raised to prevent overheating.
> http://www.amazon.com/Presto-01781-23-Quart-Pressure-Canner/dp/B0000BYCFU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357863395&sr=8-1&keywords=pressure+canner
> 
> If you get this one, I strongly suggest an additional plate for stacking pints:
> ...


You just listed the entire contents of my Amazon cart! I have a glass top stove, so this is my plan for the time being. Come warmer weather, I might try canning on the porch with our Coleman suitcase stove.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I can't see how the AA are worth their asking price. Unless you are talking the larger sizes where they are the only player. Otherwise you can buy 2-3-4 of the other brands for what an AA costs.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> I can't see how the AA are worth their asking price. Unless you are talking the larger sizes where they are the only player. Otherwise you can buy 2-3-4 of the other brands for what an AA costs.


I think it's a matter of working with the stove that's already paid for and going with whatever will get us in the canning business..just pick one and get started. One doesn't have to have a Ferrari in order to drive; a Chevy can do just fine.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I haven't tried the Presto brand yet, but I knew I wanted to make the plunge into canning and I was particularly attracted to the AA metal to metal seal. It's got extremely favorable reviews (which I'm proudly able to add myself too!!!) and I have used it a lot since I got it only 3 months ago. (by a lot I mean I'm now somewhere around 20 dozens of pints of food put up, and 3 dozen or so quarts of food)

I just might buy the Presto for giggles in a month or so. It would be nice to try that model and I would feel okay loaning it out because it's not my spendy AA, plus I use mine so much, I really do not want to loan it out because I'll need it soon!

If your situation permits I would suggest the AA, I have absolutely nothing negative to say about it, and the positives such as a metal to metal seal meaning no gaskets to worry about replacing are a big incentive in my opinion.
If that's just too far out of the budget, get a Presto and spend the rest of the money on jars and lids!!!


----------

